# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Κάρβουνο

## Soulaki

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα σε ολους.
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν πρεπει να δίνουμε κάρβουνο, στα καναρινακια μας?
Αν ,ναι δίνω το ίδιο που τρώνε και οι παπαγάλοι? γιατι θα πάρω για τα Μπάτζι μου......
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## jk21

Το καρβουνακι ( ιδιο για καθε ειδος ) δεν ειναι για μονιμη παροχη στα πουλια .Εκτος απο τοξινες απορροφα και θρεπτικα συστατικα .Να εχεις για εκτακτες αναγκες στο σπιτι ( περιπτωσεις με σημαδια τοξικωσης ) αλλα να δινεις μια φορα στις τοσες  ή και καθολου

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω κ.Δημητρη.Παντα σύντομος και περιεκτικός. :Happy:

----------

